# HTC s620



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I have an HTC s620 which is currently locked to a UK mobile services provider.

I am going to Europe and want to use the phone there as a local phone with a local SIM in whichever country I am in at the time (France, Germany, Italy and Greece).

Is it possible to unlock the HTC s620 without breaking anything. The only way that I know of doing this is a local little shop which has a hand-written sign in the window reading "We unlock all phones". Not exactly a sign that gives one much confidence in the professionalism of the person doing the unlocking.

TiA

T.


----------

